# Blogging about furry films & media



## Krunklehorn (Aug 6, 2017)

Shameless plug, I know, but with good intentions I assure you...

I recently got hooked on blogging about furry media, specifically from film, television and animation. I enjoy reflecting on anthropomorphic characters so much, I decided to open a few pages on social websites in hopes of sharing and connecting with others who do too. For now, I mostly post screenshots and gifs that spotlight interesting ( and usually attractive ) furry characters I come across while watching furry media, along with short comments and the occasional meme if I see something particularly funny.

I decided on the alias "furry anime i gone and watched" as a sort of tongue-in-cheek description. So far it IS mostly just furry anime but I intend to cover other culture's works as well, and provide insight on the differences seen in furry media across different places in the world.

All submissions are tagged with the title of the work presented along with the episode if it is part of a series.
Hopefully this will encourage people to seek out and engage in more furry media so that long term, we can
see an increase in the number of animation works that include furries.

Feel free to suggest works for me to cover. I have lots of time and I love watching stuff =)

Check it out the pages here if you're interested to see:

Facebook Page
Tumblr Page
Twitter Page

Up to this post I have covered: Gingitsune, Wild Knights Gulkeeva, Made In Abyss, Massugu ni Ikou, Spice and Wolf, Damekko Doubutsu etc. with more to come each week.


----------



## Egon1982 (Aug 22, 2017)

Sounds interesting.


----------

